# 2008 Dodge Ram CTD build



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

After doing the install in my 04 Ram with JL Audio equipment and being so pleased, I decided to do it again. This time with the newer stuff..

Equipment list:

Head Unit- Eclipse AVN726E
Processor- Coustic XM6
Amplifier- (2) JL Audio HD900/5
Sub- (2) JL Audio 12W6V2
Midbass (front doors)- JL Audio Evolution ZR800-CW
Front (kicks)- JL Audio Evolution C3-650 6-1/2" convertible components
Rear- JL Audio Evolution C3-525 5-1/4" convertible components
Dash- JL Audio Evolution C2-400x 4" coaxial
Speaker wire- JL Audio XC series 16ga
Sub Wire- JL Audio XC series 12ga
Interconnects- JL Audio XB series "Blue"
Kicks- Q-logic
CLD- Sound Deadener Showdown
CCF- Sound Deadener Showdown
MLV- custom


It's a diesel so I want to drown out as much engine noise in the cab as possible, we'll see how it goes. I figured around a 40-45 hour job working on weekends and after work. 

The truck


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple shots of the equipment..


















I started with disassembly of the interior. Cleaned up the metal to get ready for sound deadening. Also started mocking up the baffles for the 8" midbass. 


































































I forgot my digital camera, so I'm using my iphone. Not the best pics, sorry.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

So......15 hours in so far.

Used some SDS CLD tiles wherever needed to dampen vibration..










Modified the stock 6" x 9" holes to allow for the 8" to fit..










Used some butyl rope on all crossmembers and support beams to help any vibration from that. Left gaps to ensure water drain..


















Deadened the outer and inner door skin with CLD tiles and installed the baffles for the rear..


















Same on fronts..










Added CLD tiles to floor and rear wall areas where needed. FYI, Dodge actually used quite a bit of factory deadener in mine as well, dunno if it's because it's a diesel or what.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Almost forgot. All the new door speaker wire has been ran as well.

Started the CCF for the rear driver door..


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Managed to get about 7 hours in. Total time so far....22 hours.

Started the day by mounting all the door speakers and crossovers..


































After that, I decided to start running wire and dressing it in. Cable tie o' plenty..



















I have run out of the blue wire loom so I will have to hit the store tomorrow. Also the new Coustic crossover should be here tomorrow as well. I am hoping to get at least 3 hours on this per day this week and hopefully finishing Saturday evening.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Crossover arrived Monday..


















Installed 1/8" neoprene to floor and back wall. Did a little mock up placement of equipment and dressed in a few more wires. 27 hours in..



































































A little more dressing and the carpet will go back in along with all interior panels except the kicks. That's next...


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

What kind of sub box is that? 

Any particular reason you're going with the amps under the seats vs the back wall?

Looking good. Subbed on both sites.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

It's a Fox box. I was gonna do the back wall but awhile back I had a slight leak from the sliding glass. I think it's sealed good now, but I don't wanna take any chances.


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

dodgeman70592 said:


> It's a Fox box. I was gonna do the back wall but awhile back I had a slight leak from the sliding glass. I think it's sealed good now, but I don't wanna take any chances.


I see. Yes that would suck a great deal getting your amps wet. Especially if you own (2) 900/5's!

That looks to be the dual 12" vented box - I dont' see it on FB's website anymore. I was very curious to how that would sound. Looking forward to hearing your review on it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well hello sir! Can't wait to hear this bad boy next month.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

i love big truck builds. good choice in products also. love the sound the JL C3s give


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Finished wiring and dressing for under the carpet, then started putting carpet and panels back in..



































Also made required cutouts on kick panels and mounted the speakers for them.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Badass!! Nice equipment and sick truck. Doing really good work!


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

chithead said:


> Well hello sir! Can't wait to hear this bad boy next month.


As I can't wait to hear yours as well




blackknight87 said:


> Looks great.


Thanks!



MTopper said:


> i love big truck builds. good choice in products also. love the sound the JL C3s give


Thanks! My favorite thing about the C3's is the 1" silk dome and the versatility.



Kellyo77 said:


> Badass!! Nice equipment and sick truck. Doing really good work!


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

dodgeman70592 said:


> Finished wiring and dressing for under the carpet, then started putting carpet and panels back in..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious, are your speakers in each kick panel pointing at the same location, or they positioned to give better imaging to the driver. Did you make these?


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Finished wiring and mounting the kicks. Also started mounting amps and crossovers (no pics). Hopefully I will finish the interior today and get back to working on the doors.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

bginvestor said:


> Curious, are your speakers in each kick panel pointing at the same location, or they positioned to give better imaging to the driver. Did you make these?


They are made by Q-logic. They work best with speakers that play well off axis.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, somewhere around 38 hours in. Amps mounted wiring finished, all interior back together (no pics yet), all that's left is the doors and the dash to finish.



























Started on one door last night but ran out of butyl rope. Picked ups some more earlier, gonna get the rest done..



















I have tested out the system so far with no tuning. Very impressive. Can't wait to get it all dialed in..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Super snazzy sir!!!


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Continued finishing up the doors...



































































Finished replacing the dash speakers as well...



















Total install time- 43 hours

Now the real fun begins....tuning. I figure a couple years to get it exactly where I want it, lol.


----------



## Bower (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow...amazing. Love the install!


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

How's the sub box sound? Install looks great.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

chithead said:


> Super snazzy sir!!!


Thank you sir!



Bower said:


> Wow...amazing. Love the install!


Thanks for the kind words!



Frank Drebin said:


> How's the sub box sound? Install looks great.


Thanks! So far, I am really liking it. The response is accurate, and it's not choking.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice equipment!

I am confused w/ your speaker placements. 

So, the kick panels + front door = a 3 way system. But, you also have a full range speakers in the dash. Did you place the dash speakers to elevate the sound stage?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

bginvestor said:


> Very nice equipment!
> 
> I am confused w/ your speaker placements.
> 
> ...


To answer your question simply....yes, it was to raise the stage.

My prior install on my 04 had the same setup basically, except I used a three way comp set between the kicks and the dash, and then separate midbass. I wanted to try to recreate that effect using the newer equipment and couldn't be happier. The dash coax's really do help out a ton, for the kicks are quite a ways down and a ways forward the cab.


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

Do the kickpanel pods interfere with the parking brake function?

My truck is an '02 with a manual trans, so the parking brake is essential.

Thanks,
Turborusty


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, it does get in the way, I never use mine.


----------

